# Newb Needs to Replace Sprockets so Wheels Will Go!



## whoamonga (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, i'm a long time fan of model trains, but my enthusiasm has recently dramatically increased with my 4 yr old's fascination as well! 

We purchased a used Bachman HO train set with a Santa Fe 307 engine, and the engine motor spins, but the wheels would not turn...

Upon taking the motor apart (which was the rear set of wheels), I found that there were 2 pins, each with a sprocket, that helped connect the rear-front axle to the rear-rear axle. Those two little plastic sprockets, had both snapped in half.

I've included a picture of what I'm talking about, but was curious to see if anyone could recommend a website that I might be able to buy these sprockets from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bachmann broken gears, you'll get a lot of feedback on this! Apparently, that's not such a rare happening. 

I'd post in the HO Forum, they should be able to make some suggestions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe contact Bachmann directly?

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/service.php

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

bachmann does have very good support for their products, but i'm not sure if the sets will qualify as "product". worst case scenario look on ebay for same engine and use it for parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you like the engine buy spares for parts. There are better brands. Sometimes it's easier to change the whole assy.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet if you had a Quality Engine you would consider that one a paper weight. The performance is a world of difference I recently learned.


----------

